# describe your passion for photography



## Dew

my hubby and i sit up and talk about photography almost all the time .. the fire in his eyes when he describes his passion and the way it makes him feel while pursuing his next conquest....


my passion for photography...

seeking out my next project is an exhilarating experience .. its like a "high" ... i get to create observances of people the way they have never seen themselves ... take them out of their natural element to explore the side of themselves they never knew they had... capturing a moment that can never be recaptured otherwise ... "stuck in time" and when its all over ... i got out and start it all over again

describe your passion for photography?


----------



## MuffinJuice

gods beauty surrounds me,
 but nobody else can see, 
so i share photography


haha   i see the world thru an artists eyes    and it feels spectacular to share it.  'nuff said


----------



## Not Neve

I just introduced myself on the INTRODUCE YOURSELF thread so this is my 1st _real_ post!  I love that feeling I get when I am pulling out my camera & focusing on whatever I'm aiming for at the time  ~ oh the possibilities!  And each time I imagine the perfect photo!  (Not that it comes to fruition that often for me)  

I am curious to hear what others say about their passion for photography.  Afterall, it must be strong enough to have brought so many people here.


----------



## Geronimo

I started it just as a hobby, or even a time killer.  But it is a time for me to relax and as the old saying goes "Stop and smell the roses".  It allows me to get away from the busy, rushing world of IT and GPS security and focus on trying to capture a certain moment of time.  Hey if other people like the photos that is a plus, heck if I like the results it is a plus.  During that time from when I frame the shot to the end of a shot is filled with much possibilities.


----------



## KBOC

I'm getting back into shooting film after 20 years.  When I was in my teens and early 20s, I went from a coffee can pinhole to a Pentax LX.  I took thousands of feet of film, mostly while I was serving in the coast guard in South Florida.  I shot Plus-X and Kodachrome 25 almost exclusively, so my darkroom time was spent exclusively on B&W.  Had a lot of fun with it.

I made some money to pay for equipment photographing little league games in Riviera Beach and West Palm Beach.  That introduced me to "sports" photography.  It was probably the best experience I have with it.  You'd be surprised how dramatic little league can be.

On my last week in the Coast Guard, the guys put me on a Buoy where I was going to shoot the station's two 41' MTBs passing by... they turned on the water cannon and used up my film taking pictures of me being blasted off it...

When all my equipment was stolen, I gave up.

Now, I'm a Stablemaster.  I just purchased sigma's cheapest camera body, and a couple of autofocus lenses.  I'm in a place where I can photograph the entire range of equestrian sports, western and english and am very eager to get started with it.  Hopefully my camera will arrive on monday...

I'm not sure I'm passionate about photography... but I love eye candy.  I see a lot of beauty around me, and capturing it is something I've tried to do...


----------



## whatsafrog2do

How passionate? I think of every minute as an opportunity to shoot a photo. I've been scolded for taking pictures while driving. I just can't let the chance slip, it's just too upsetting.

Can't tell if it's passion or addiction but I get depressed when I don't get a chance to click.

It gives me pleasure to look at the photos too, and when other people feel the same way about my photos it's quite inspiring.

I have a couple of friends and family members who share this passion and I feel lucky for that. But it doesn't beat forums like these and the internet where you can showcase your work.


----------



## ~rosey~

Passionate? The darkroom is my sanctury from the stresses from Yr 12! its what keeps me sane, amongst the painstaking assessments and exams. Photography is my therapy, my passion, it holds my greatest drive in life :heart:  :camera:  :love:


----------



## Red Soldier

There's so much out there that is worthy of viewing. So many sunsets, full moons, wild raccoons, flowers, people, buildings, etc... I feel that I need to go out and shoot. I need to share what I see with everyone. And when I think about it, I think that's what photography is all about. I photograph to show the world's natural beauties and disasters, others however photograph for different purposes. Like Dew, she enjoys taking a person or object out of it's natural element. It gives us a new way to look at a person or object. Everyone photographs differently and for different reasons and when I see someone elses photograph I know that I probably would never see what they captured unless they took the picture. So I like to see as many pictures as I can, it helps me to see the world in a differentt perspective.

Well, that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## terri

Passion for photography:  I'm HERE, aren't I??      I guess what that means is, in my day to day existence there are too few people I can talk to about the way I see things.   

No doubt about it  - my day job gets in the way of my photography.   :?  

The best times, that make me light up inside, is feeling the little rush of going off and capturing those images....seeing them returned just as I imagined -  or those few surreal times when it looks even better than I'd imagined.   

I love having the conversations that Dew describes above.   That's the ultimate - that feeling of validation with like-minded others.


----------



## shefjr

I'm in search of that one perfect picture (for my living room wall) and learning a lot along the way. I look at everything differently now trying to visualize the picture that might be and think about how to compose it. It's become my obsession.


----------



## Buckster

Wow!  An 8 and 3/4 year old thread resurrection!  Cool!


----------



## shefjr

I was searching for a thread and saw this. It didn't get much play back then but, I figured what the hay! There are a lot of new members who have joined since 2003 maybe there will be some new input or old reflections from those who had already posted. Could be cool.


----------



## fotomumma09

I am passionate about photography because I love how pictures tell stories and evoke emotion through them.


----------



## hopdaddy

Buckster said:


> Wow!  An 8 and 3/4 year old thread resurrection!  Cool!




See ,the "Search" Engine really does work . lol

Passion..?  when a new mother sees a well executed photograph of her newborn, and the creation of that photo was your imagination at work ,and or when you have used your "woodsman" skills to get with in a few feet of Game/animals . Then use your photographic skills to capture ,then optimize the exposure to tell that unique story . Yeah ,It makes you feel all warm and Fuzzy in side .  That feeling ,fuels my passion !


----------



## Buckster

shefjr said:


> I was searching for a thread and saw this. It didn't get much play back then but, I figured what the hay! There are a lot of new members who have joined since 2003 maybe there will be some new input or old reflections from those who had already posted. Could be cool.


Here's a much newer one from just the past couple of days, with lots of people still active on the boards responding: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...sionate-about-photography-you-do-want-do.html

Have fun with it.

I found it with the search engine.


----------



## snowbear

Buckster said:


> Wow!  An 8 and 3/4 year old thread resurrection!  Cool!


It's certainly better to resurrect one like this than one that asks "I have to shoot a wedding next month and need to know what lens to buy."  

Oh, and for me, it's a way to show how I see things.
It also beats having to hang out with the wife & kids. (j/k)


----------



## shefjr

Buckster said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was searching for a thread and saw this. It didn't get much play back then but, I figured what the hay! There are a lot of new members who have joined since 2003 maybe there will be some new input or old reflections from those who had already posted. Could be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a much newer one from just the past couple of days, with lots of people still active on the boards responding: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...sionate-about-photography-you-do-want-do.html
> 
> Have fun with it.
> 
> I found it with the search engine.
Click to expand...


You're right that one is quite a bit more active. Funny thing about the search engine is this particular thread in not at all what I was searching for lol! I think it's kind of funny that such a similar thread was started with a fairly close title or at least the same basic principles.


----------



## shefjr

snowbear said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  An 8 and 3/4 year old thread resurrection!  Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly better to resurrect one like this than one that asks "I have to shoot a wedding next month and need to know what lens to buy."
> 
> Oh, and for me, it's a way to show how I see things.
> It also beats having to hang out with the wife & kids. (j/k)
Click to expand...


I couldn't agree more about those particular types of threads. I cringe every time I read that type of title because I know the OP is going to get hammered by most. 
The wife and kids thing made me laugh btw! Funny!


----------



## KmH

A new TPF record for the oldest, long dead, thread to be dug up.

_*C L O S E D*_ *!!!*


----------

